# Odds and Ends from KS '07



## KUJordan (Apr 11, 2007)

went to my "spot" again this afternoon to check out some more of it.  it's showing some great signs so far in the two days I have been there.  

a friend and I found three more milks there today, 2 of which I was able to photograph:

#1






#2






here's the first 2007 slender glass lizard I've seen:







-Jordan


----------

